# Sledge hammer with fiberglass handle... How indestructible are they?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

xusword said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I bought a 10lb sledge hammer with fiberglass handle. I have seen these hammer being used on home renovation shows and they seem pretty indestructible.
> 
> ...


I think you will be fine, just keep using it, that type of handle can take a lot of punishment, it won't just break like wood.


----------



## Furd (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree with the above. If you wanted to protect the handle then you could wrap several layers of self-vulcanizing rubber tape (electrical rubber tape) for about six inches under the head. Don't use plastic tape, the rubber tape is what was once used under the cloth "friction" tape for electrical work and is still used for large bolted connections.


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

Fiberglass handles will start to look like a frayed rope when they begin to fail. But I wouldn't worry- you would need to miss that concrete all day hitting it with the handle to even begin to have a problem with it.


----------

